# Simple "A La King"



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

2 cups chopped chicken or turkey
2 cups of water
1 cup frozen mixed vegetables
1 package "Pioneer Brand Sausage Gravy" mix 

in a 2 quart pot, put the water and bird; bring to a gentle boil.
Add the vegetables.
Mix the gravy mix into 1/2 cup of cold water and mix thoroughly.
Pour the gravy into the meat and vegetables and bring back to a boil, stirring to keep from sticking.
Turn to low then salt and pepper to taste. 
Let simmer on low and serve on toast or biscuits.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds like something I would like to try.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sounds good


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

that sounds great,gonna have to give it a try...


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

hmmm....


----------

